# First clutch!



## ala32505 (Apr 22, 2012)

My pair just had their first clutch...4 pied cockatiels. All are doin great and already out of the nest and starting to eat on their own already. Very hand tamed and used to being around small children. I'd like some feedback on their colors and help with pricing them if anyone can help me out...can send pics by email - my phone wont let me attach the pics here.

Also, my pair is now staying in the nestbox most of the time. is that normal or should I remove the nestbox. Thanks for any help anyone can offer.


----------



## lilbear (Aug 2, 2012)

Price and such would depend on demand in your area and what the pet stores are charging.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I would remove the nestbox if the babies are not using it as it may get your pr to make more and its way to soon. They should only have 3 clutches max a yr. As far as pricing lilbear nailed it. i got 150 for my babies but there is a real shortage where i am and the pet stores haven't carried cockatiels in along time also mine where handfed from 2 weeks old and EXTREMELY tame raised with small child, dog and cats.


----------



## ala32505 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the advice. I tried pricing at pet store but none I've been to so far have any tiels. Also, the 2 dark grey babies have almost black crowns...is that common because I have never seen that before.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

ala32505 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I tried pricing at pet store but none I've been to so far have any tiels. Also, the 2 dark grey babies have almost black crowns...is that common because I have never seen that before.


You might google breeders in your stae and see if there is alot available and what their prices are. As far as the types of birds...I am pretty new at all that as I just have raised the one small clutch of two. If you start a sep thread with their pics and title it What mutation do you think these guys are??? You will get LOTS of expert info. There are some real quality people here who can tell type and sometimes sex for you too...CONGRATS


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep get us some pix and we can help. You can try ebayclassifieds.com to see what people are asking for their birds and then go off that.


----------



## ala32505 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Here's one pic.....*

Thanks roxy - havin trouble with postin pics but here's one of them.


----------



## ala32505 (Apr 22, 2012)

*This is my favorite one*

Wont post all 4 cause I dont know how to edit the size


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The size of your pictures are fine. 

The first one is a pied. The 2nd is a normal grey. You can ask more for the pied than the normal one. As for gender, besides behavior, we could try wing spot sexing (the spots under the wings, do they go all the way to the body or not?) Its not 100% but it will give you a place to start. In the pet stores around here they asked $90 for normals. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## ala32505 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Reply to Roxy*

Thanks so much..thats very helpful! As for the wing spots i'm almost certain they do go all the way to the body on 2 of them. The other 2 babies are nearly identical to these except 1 pie has a little yellow patch behind his head and the grey has more whit.

1 other question...mama (pretty girl) just laid another egg yesterday. Should I move these babies to another cage? Theyre eating some on their own but not completely.

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No leave them in the cage...they aren't weaned so they'd starve if you moved them. They wont hurt the egg and may actually help to keep it warm. Now if mama has a problem with them going in the box and starts fighting with them, you can move the babies AND the dad to another cage (so dad can still feed them) and mama can sit on the eggs.


----------

